# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Pasojat e nje asteroidi nese do godiste token dhe sidomos oqeanin

## NeutronStar

Kjo video eshte bere nga ne si staff  me software dhe me ndimen e gjeologjisteve miqve tane.

Thjesht nje ide se cfare ndodh ne nje goditje te tille. Mos u tremni pra eshte thjesht simulim kompjuterik.

Per ta shikuar ne HD ju lutem klikoni ne full screen.

----------


## land

nje asteroid i tille mendohet qe zhduku dinosauret...-------->konfigurim i ri i jetes ne toke.

----------


## s0ni

Po pasojat e nje komete!? Sa afer apo larg do ti ngjante nje asteroidi?

----------


## NeutronStar

Soni varet nga madhesia , e vetmja ndryshim qe kane asteroidet me kometat eshte se , kto te fundit jane me te medhaja ne madhesi, dhe shikohen kollaj sidomos kur i afrohen diellit sepse fillojne dhe leshojne gaz nga trupi i tyre , dhe lejne nje bisht gazi rreth 100 km  pas tyre. Kurse asteroidet jane pak te veshtire per ti dalluar , per faktin se jane trupa te ngurt ose me sakt solid rock dhe jane te erret kuptohet. Pra varet nga madhesia e objektit qe godet . Ne ate video thjesht kame percaktuar se cfare mund te ndodhte nese nje objekti i madh do godiste token, sidomos oqeanin .

----------


## Lexuesi_

Shume video trishtuese per ata qe kan zemren e lige.

Po une nuk frikesohem nga keto gjana si ka than Zoti ashtu do behet. 

Edhe Brus Wills nuk e kemi kot me ekipin e tij ai eshte veq per te shkatrruar meteorat para se me ra n'toke hahaha

----------

